# sticky topic



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi
What is a sticky topic and how can I get to it? I do not know anything about fourms and the way that they work. I dont know about the hot topics etc on the bottom of the page.
Thanks
Aletha


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Aletha  Welcome to the forum!

A sticky topic is a topic that is fixed to stay at the top of the page so that people can access it easily. To get in, just click on the topic and you should be able to read it. 

Hope this helps,
Christy


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

:help
I just dont understand, where it is! Does it say sticky topic? help please


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Go to the very top of the soap page. See all the topics in bold? They are sticky topics and always stay at the top of the page. They have push pin icons to the left of the title of the thread to designate it is a sticky topic.

HTH,
Sara


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

speaking of sticky topics, Vicki you old herd queen you. Thank you for the sticky topic on molds. It is so much easier to go there and look at all the mold suppiers. :handclap :goat

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I stole it, I don't have anything original ever  And I am sure there are tons more to add to that list! Vicki


----------

